# New York 10/13



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Anybody heading out that way this weekend? I made arrangements to fish the Catt but she's pumping hard and muddy. I heard Chautauqua Creek clears up pretty quick. I'm looking to see if any of you guys out there found any decent feeder creeks or smaller tribs when the bigger ones are blown. First time fishing that area so not too familiar with anything besides the major talked about tribs (Catt, 18 mile, etc.). I can only do so much homework until I need some help from other experienced guys.

Thanks


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know there's some systems that feed the cat and the cat itself splits up in the Zoar Valley area, maybe some of the upper Parts aren't as mucky but maybe fish aren't up that far...? I was thinking of getting up that way within the next couple weeks myself have you heard anything good yet?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MadMax1 said:


> I know there's some systems that feed the cat and the cat itself splits up in the Zoar Valley area, maybe some of the upper Parts aren't as mucky but maybe fish aren't up that far...? I was thinking of getting up that way within the next couple weeks myself have you heard anything good yet?


After that big rain they just had I'm sure there are fish in the system but like you said are they that far up the system and in numbers? I don't know. I think it's worth a shot anyways to do some hiking around up stream near the feeder creeks. Plus the scenery is worth the hike anyways. I'll report after the weekend to give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

1MoreKast said:


> After that big rain they just had I'm sure there are fish in the system but like you said are they that far up the system and in numbers? I don't know. I think it's worth a shot anyways to do some hiking around up stream near the feeder creeks. Plus the scenery is worth the hike anyways. I'll report after the weekend to give you an idea of what to expect.


Cool thanks I appreciate that! I fished on the reservation last year for the first time on that River - it was kind of a disaster as my Rt wading boot blew out about two miles into a hike and it started raining significantly when it wasn't in the forecast. We didn't catch anything but it was nice to get my 1st scouting on that River. and get a little feel for it. I plan on heading back a little later this month, probably check out Zora Valley as well. Good luck!!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

The reservation waters oddly enough clear faster than the upper river. Especially the lower third due to all the gravel. PM me if you have any specific questions about the area.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

kingfisher72 said:


> The reservation waters oddly enough clear faster than the upper river. Especially the lower third due to all the gravel. PM me if you have any specific questions about the area.


Thanks king. I think for tomorrow we're going to snoop around Chautauqua and keep an eye on the Catt during the day to see how it fairs for Saturday. I'll keep you in mind as the day progresses tomorrow. Much appreciated!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan. Good luck.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Buddy on fb said there's fish in Zoar


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

So far so good for the first day. We hit Chautauqua Creek and Canadaway.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Buddy on fb said there's fish in Zoar


Hoping to fish it this morning. Turb is like 35 right now in Gowanda. We'll figure something out. Good to know there are fish! We saw them electro shocking yesterday at Chautauqua Creek right in a small pool before a tiny water fall. They must have zapped 8 or so fish but they measured a few 27" bruisers and one at 28". Pretty cool to observe.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

In zoar valley MUA - can you camp overnight in the park? Or campground nearby?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MadMax1 said:


> In zoar valley MUA - can you camp overnight in the park? Or campground nearby?


I don't think there is any camping near by but as far as staying in your vehicle in the parking lot overnight I'm not sure. Probably best to contact the DEC in NY and ask. There are a lot of cheap motels about 25 - 35 min from Zoar. 

We fished the gorge and dropped in where the branches meet. Very cool place and worth the hike down and up the valley. Scenery is breathtaking. The fishing wasn't great. Turbidity wasn't terrible but the flow was at like 500 and made it difficult to walk around and find holes or runs. I'd like to hopefully see it again when the flow is back down. There will be a next time.


----------

